# Hand Calls



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

How many times have you set up ,turned on the caller and....nothing! Maybe its just me, but I have done it so many times since I switched to e-calls. When I first started using electronic calls I always kept a cheap hand call with me just in case. But after a while I gradually started only bringing the ecall. Well, a few weeks ago I did just that. Had a great spot. set up in the shade, wind to my face and sun behind me. Couldnt ask for a better set. Hit play and nothing. And no hand call. DANG! So as soon as I got back to the truck I put a Pure Predator(DC2) call in my backpack.
I dont know how many of you use these calls but I Love em!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

BOOMSAUCE! Love that pic on the right, Chad.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Cuz!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

BOOMSAUCE????? Is this the new trademarked catchphrase now? hahahaha


----------

